# [softphone&Cie]Qui,Que,Quoi,dont, où

## truc

Salut!

Bon, je suis arrivé au point où je me dis que ça serait vraiment être sympa de pouvoir appeller et visio'phoner par internet. J'me renseigne donc un peu, et apparement, y'a quelque chose avec SIP ou H333, je crois avoir compris à un moment donné dans ma vie que SIP c'était plus cool/simple (et que je pourrai par la suite appellé des correspondant chez free par exemple).

Ce qui m'interesse surtout en fait, serait quelque chose comme msn, oops... jabber (XMPP), on on peut se voir en ligne, s'appeller et/ou chatter etc...

l'idéal serait de trouver une/des application(s) fonctionnant sur windows, linux, et mac. 

J'ai trouvé Ekiga qui semble fonctionner sur linux et depuis peu sur windows, j'ai donc créé deux comptes, je lance le bouzin, après moulte essai, j'arrive enfin à 'me voir ' en ligne, mais je ne peu ni tchatter, ni m'appeller.

Deuxième problème, quand je lance un autre softphone, on me demande un numéro pour le correspondant à appeller, mais, en m'inscrivant sur Ekiga, je n'ai qu'un identifiant du style truc@ekiga.net, je loupe quelque chose j'imagine, mais quoi donc?

La question pouvant résumer toutes les précédentes serait: connaissez-vous des bons tutoriaux, où tout est expliqué?!

PS: Après la mauvaise publicité que j'ai faite pour skype, je serais quand même embêté de devoir y passer! J'en appelle à votre solidarité! À l'aide!

Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Support video et audio maintenant dans le xmpp de pidgin. A tester.

----------

## truc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Support video et audio maintenant dans le xmpp de pidgin. A tester.

 

Hum, mais ça dépend donc du serveur sur lequel on a son adresse (si le plugin y est activé ou pas)

À voir donc!

Merci. J'vais regardé ça ce soir! Mais je reste à l'écoute pour ceux qui auraient des tuyaux sur une utilisation grand public de SIP/h:393  :Wink: 

EDIT: Bon, j'ai regardé un peu (pas testé donc...), et il semblerait que l'audio/vidéo ne soit encore que pour la version linux de pidgin, prochainement sur windows certainement! Le problème, est que Adium (le pidgin pour mac), est également à l'arrache à ce sujet, et ne semble pas -encore- supporter la vidéo, mais l'intégration de cette fonctionnalité est en cours.

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

Donc soit tu attends l'intégration de la vidéo et de l'audio, soit tu utilises skype ^^.

Sinon, as-tu essayé msn ? et plus particulièrement avec aMSN ?? 

Parce qu'il ya le support de l'écrit, de la vidéo et de l'audio (et donc la visioconférence). Par contre je n'ai pas testé l'audio, et le soucis avec msn, tu ne peux pas faire du multi- (le multi ils ne connaissent pas chez m$, multi-tâche tout ça...) audio ou multi-video. 

Bref, je suis aussi curieux d'une bonne solution multi-plateforme et libre de ce coté là... 

Quand est -il de wengophone, linphone ?

----------

## El_Goretto

wengophone j'avais essayé il y a au moins 1 an si ce n'est 2. Marchait... a peu près et pas super stable. Depuis c'est devenu qutecom (quelqu'un du forum d'ici qui m'a redirigé dessus), ça bugge à mort et c'est inutilisable (plus de support video...). Enfin bon, c'était ya genre 6 mois, mais j'ai pas l'impression qu'il y ait eu beaucoup de nouvelles rc depuis.

Et amsn (raaaah, lovely) se limite à la video pour la version stable. Perso je fais combo webcam amsn + téléphone (dégroupé total) pour éviter les migraines.

Mais je continue de suivre le dossier, si vous avez du nouveau  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et amsn (raaaah, lovely) se limite à la video pour la version stable. Perso je fais combo webcam amsn + téléphone (dégroupé total) pour éviter les migraines.
> 
> 

 

Ouais mais amsn c'est du protocole m$ proprio, des serveurs opaques derrière etc...   :Confused: 

----------

## ppg

Ekiga + numéro SIP foruni par free est un duo gagnant ; par contre il faut bidouiller sévère.

Ekiga 3.x a de gros progrès à faire sous windows pour pouvoir être exploité pleinement, déjà il faut réussir à le cross-compiler (et là c'est pas une mince affaire), ensuite il y a eu de gros changement dans la ptlib apparament ce qui empêche Ekiga de fonctionner correctement sur Windows. Enfin, il me semble que la version 3.2.5 est la plus "stable" sous Windows, il faut aller la chercher sur la page de Mickeal Rickmann : http://wwwuser.gwdg.de/~mrickma/ekiga/.

Il y a aussi SFLPhone qui semble intéressant, bien que je n'ai pas eu le temps de tester (j'ignore si une version Windows existe) : http://www.sflphone.org/.

----------

## truc

Merci pour vos réponses.

Oui, je connais et utilise [a]msn, mais ça n'est pas encore ça pour appeller, faire de la visio etc...

[mmh]Pour jouer à l'utilisateur consommateur râleur, j'allucine qu'on n'ait pas encore un «équivalent» de skype en libre, le genre tu l'installes, tu t'inscris, tu consommes! [/mmh]

Je ne pourrai pas profiter du SIP de free, donc, je cherche une solution, disons, indépendante des différentes offres adsl&Cie.

J'ai ouïe dire aujourd'hui que GoogleTalk répondrait parfaitement à mes besoins. J'imagine donc que c'est du XMPP avec plugin/addons qui vont bien et que donc c'est en fait la même solution que celle proposée initialement par El_goretto(pidgin); avec tout de même l'avantage de fonctionner déjà sur OSX.

J'vais continuer à creuser de ce coté là, style, sur quel serveur 'XMPP' doit/peut -on s'inscrire pour pouvoir profiter de ces services sans pour cela se créer une adresse gmail (qui est pour moi l'avant dernière solution, la dernière étant skype...)

----------

## kwenspc

 *truc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [mmh]Pour jouer à l'utilisateur consommateur râleur, j'allucine qu'on n'ait pas encore un «équivalent» de skype en libre, le genre tu l'installes, tu t'inscris, tu consommes! [/mmh]
> 
> 

 

Tu oublis un truc: les serveurs derrières, c'est loin d'être gratuit et il en faut de la BP et de la disponibilité.

----------

## truc

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *truc wrote:*   
> 
> [mmh]Pour jouer à l'utilisateur consommateur râleur, j'allucine qu'on n'ait pas encore un «équivalent» de skype en libre, le genre tu l'installes, tu t'inscris, tu consommes! [/mmh]
> 
>  
> ...

 

Nan, je ne l'oublie pas, j'étais en mode râleur... :p

Mais t'as raison. Donc si je ne trouve rien de satisfaisant, je vais devoir passer de l'autre coté de la scène et avoir une box qui sera justement en charge d'un serveur XMPP qui va bien? Bon, j'éspère ne pas en arriver là... (quoi que ça peut-être interessant... mais, d'ici à ce que ça soit fait, je n'en n'aurais plus besoin...  :Laughing:  )

----------

## ppg

Il est toujours possible d'utiliser un SIP Provider comme diamondcard (celui conseillé par Ekiga).

Par contre, je sais pas si Google talk Voix + Vidéo fonctionne aussi sous linux. J'ai encore jamais réussi à avoir ne serait-ce que la voix avec XMPP Jingle ; j'espère que ça va s'améliorer maintenant que Jingle est enfin finalisé.

----------

